# Urgent! Possible Poisoning from Coastal Valley Organic Chicken



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just read this on my FB newsfeed:

_If you purchased Coastal Valley Organic Chicken recently, please note that a dog in Washington state has died of apparent poisoning after eating this product. The incident has been reported and it appears that another person in Washington has a sick dog and has also lost a dog to the same food._

Posted by Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this a raw food? I know of one breeder who had two dogs to die, another that had one to die after thousands spent on vet bills, and much agony, and even one breeder to die from a bacterial infection known to come from raw meats-all of which were feeding raw and all were bacterial infections that they couldn't beat. I don't know what raw food any of them were feeding. These were all people and dogs I knew.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So sad - I sure hope they get to the bottom of this and save some dogs!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, Tom, it is raw chicken, not specifically meant for dogs, that was sold at Costco.

Here's thoughts from a vet who posted on the thread:

_I had a client's dog die yesterday after being fed this brand of raw chicken. This dog has been raw fed for a while now. So it is THIS brand of chicken. It has nothing to do with raw feeding and everything to do with something wrong with this batch or brand of chicken. ...the thing is, this is supposed to be organic chicken. It's not the frozen enhanced chicken that is definitely not meant for dogs because of the extreme sodium content. Not that that sort of meat would be any better for people IMO._


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The dogs and person I knew that died were feeding some raw diet specifically marketed for dogs. I don't know which one or ones.


----------

